# Ancient Times- BD era



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Before Dymo -

Way back in ancient times reverse impression attachable labels similar to modern Dymo were made from lead. 
NO, it didn't make us dumber because we knew better than to eat the lead.

This one is still in service and will remain in use as long as rolls of lead are stashed for it. It makes ½" labels with rounded ends and brad holes punched as the label leaves the machine.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Before Dymo -
> 
> Way back in ancient times reverse impression attachable labels similar to modern Dymo were made from lead.
> NO, it didn't make us dumber because we knew better than to eat the lead.
> ...


You are showing your age now....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You are showing your age now....


Finally, someone who is older than Ken. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Finally, someone who is older than Ken. :laughing:


There was time before Ken?


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Unlike she who dreams of being listened to a/k/a Miss Clairol I've never tried to conceal my age. Granted I among many am shocked I've lasted this long, but I claim no credit for having done so.

Now you kids want me to tell you how we invented dirt during a lunch break at the shipyard right after that Og fellow who made his wheel thing rolled off into the sunset downhill all the way and how one of the bosses developed sandblasting watching the crew toss stone chips at the hull of a ship?
OR
Do you whippersnappers want to get back to work so I can look forward to a raise in my Social Insecurity Check?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Do you whippersnappers want to get back to work so I can look forward to a raise in my Social Insecurity Check?


Forget about that- I am 60 and will be lucky to even get my share--- you guys are using it all up. I had 2 grandfathers that collected til he was 96 and one got it 2 years sooner because he lied about his age when he came to this country.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Forget about that- I am 60 and will be lucky to even get my share--- you guys are using it all up. I had 2 grandfathers that collected til he was 96 and one got it 2 years sooner because he lied about his age when he came to this country.


It ain't me Dennis. Fact is I was perfectly willing to not collect and neither of my parents did.

Just wait till you start trying to understand medicare. I had a lawyer shaking her head last week trying to understand Part B.

You want to find the culprit see if you can count up all the "parents" collecting $267 a month for each rugrat they put on Ritalin and the rugrats who never worked a day who are collecting because they are permanently disabled from being on Ritalin.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> It ain't me Dennis. Fact is I was perfectly willing to not collect and neither of my parents did.
> 
> Just wait till you start trying to understand medicare. I had a lawyer shaking her head last week trying to understand Part B.
> 
> You want to find the culprit see if you can count up all the "parents" collecting $267 a month for each rugrat they put on Ritalin and the rugrats who never worked a day who are collecting because they are permanently disabled from being on Ritalin.


Actually that system is broke cause congress raided it over and over without telling anybody that they did it....


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Actually that system is broke cause congress raided it over and over without telling anybody that they did it....


SS is broke because it was set up to be broke from square jump.

When SS began retirement age was set at 65. The average US worker DIED at 56 in that time. Pretty good profit center there.

1911 actuarial tables were used as a basis for SS. Those tables continue to be used in 2011. Guess what, there aren't a lot of US households with 11 kids in 2011.


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Phil DeBlanc said:


> SS is broke because it was set up to be broke from square jump.
> 
> When SS began retirement age was set at 65. The average US worker DIED at 56 in that time. Pretty good profit center there.
> 
> 1911 actuarial tables were used as a basis for SS. Those tables continue to be used in 2011. Guess what, there aren't a lot of US households with 11 kids in 2011.



It's all a damn Fonzie scheme, aaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy


----------

